# bestimmte Zeichen aus einem String auslesen



## Alex_winf01 (14. Jan 2008)

Angenommen ich habe folgenden String:

2008-0001

Nun möchte ich gerne den Teil-String 0001 haben. string.char(6); Liefert mir ja nur die 6. Stelle.


----------



## madboy (14. Jan 2008)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du den Teil nach "-"?

```
String input = "2008-0001";
String[] split = input.split("-");
System.out.println(split[1]);
```

Wenn du den String ab 6. Stelle willst:

```
String input = "2008-0001";
System.out.println(input.substring(5, input.length()));
```


----------



## Alex_winf01 (14. Jan 2008)

@ madboy

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich wollte tatsächlich den String-Teil ab der 6. Stelle.


----------

